# Shore Herf



## j6ppc

The inaugural shore herf will be held on Saturday August 4th.
4 pm until.... PM me for address info. I'll provide some kind of eats. Open to SOCAL gang, S.H.I.T. etc.
Not open to everyone as it is @ our house.
So far attending....
IHT
PNOON
Myself
fskerbiAtch


----------



## havana_lover

not open to everyone?? so what your saying I couldnt come if I flew all the way from Germany?? :r

sounds like fun.. Smoke some good ones!!


----------



## zemekone

_In there like swimwear..._
i have my references too...


----------



## SDmate

j6ppc said:


> The inaugural shore herf will be held on Saturday August 4th.
> 4 pm until.... PM me for address info. I'll provide some kind of eats. Open to SOCAL gang, S.H.I.T. etc.
> Not open to everyone as it is @ our house.
> So far attending....
> IHT
> PNOON
> Myself
> fskerbiAtch


 
count me in on this one..


----------



## poker

j6ppc said:


> The inaugural shore herf will be held on Saturday August 4th.
> 4 pm until.... PM me for address info. I'll provide some kind of eats. Open to SOCAL gang, S.H.I.T. etc.
> Not open to everyone as it is @ our house.
> So far attending....
> IHT
> PNOON
> Myself
> fskerbiAtch


I'll see if I can make it bro. Thanks for the invite!


----------



## gorob23

j6ppc said:


> The inaugural shore herf will be held on Saturday August 4th.
> 4 pm until.... PM me for address info. I'll provide some kind of eats. Open to SOCAL gang, S.H.I.T. etc.
> Not open to everyone as it is @ our house.
> So far attending....
> IHT
> PNOON
> Myself
> fskerbiAtch


John thanks for the invite can I put myself down as a maybe? I never know what the heck is happening around here that far in advance:mn. I THINK we are still in town that weekend.
Rob


----------



## Bigwaved

Can I be there in spirit?


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> Can I be there in spirit?


We'd rather have you here WITH spirits!


----------



## zemekone

Bigwaved said:


> Can I be there in spirit?


only if your spirits have references too...


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


> only if your spirits have references too...


Hell, I don't even have those...


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> We'd rather have you here WITH spirits!


Someone brought some of this to me for my bd party:


----------



## Bigwaved

begins with a light taste, clean and mellow, building to a smooth Highland glow - a balanced medley of malty sweetness, fruit and oak, with distant whiffs of smoke Finish: smooth, silky and heather honey...


----------



## cigarflip

j6ppc said:


> The inaugural shore herf will be held on Saturday August 4th.
> 4 pm until.... PM me for address info. I'll provide some kind of eats. Open to SOCAL gang, S.H.I.T. etc.
> Not open to everyone as it is @ our house.
> So far attending....
> IHT
> PNOON
> Myself
> fskerbiAtch


I only smoke Cheap Bastards. Can I come?


----------



## pnoon

cigarflip said:


> I only smoke with Cheap Bastards. Can I come?


You would definitely add some class to this group.


----------



## SDmate

cigarflip said:


> I only smoke Cheap Bastards. Can I come?


only if you bring 98 Especials for everone...:ss


----------



## j6ppc

cigarflip said:


> I only smoke Cheap Bastards. Can I come?


I'll see if I can get some vintage swishers for ya Larry - hard to come by but I will endeavor to hook ya up.

You are of course more than welcome to attend as well.


----------



## cigarflip

Count me in then. I'll drag Rob and his crusty Bucaneros to Long Beach.


----------



## MoTheMan

j6ppc said:


> The inaugural shore herf will be held on Saturday August 4th.
> 4 pm until.... PM me for address info. I'll provide some kind of eats. Open to SOCAL gang, S.H.I.T. etc.
> Not open to everyone as it is @ our house.
> So far attending....
> IHT
> PNOON
> Myself
> fskerbiAtch


Add MoTheMan ! ! !

. . . And I'll bring some spirits too! [Heck, I need a reason to open up some bottles I have.]


----------



## j6ppc

This is shaping up to be quite the party...
I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## BP22

Don't mind me...just looking around...


----------



## j6ppc

BP22 said:


> Don't mind me...just looking around...


Soooosan say you'll attend!


----------



## hamncheese

Shore Herf? I thought this would be in NJ!:ss damn!


----------



## BP22

j6ppc said:


> Soooosan say you'll attend!


I want to say I will attend, but I am afraid of committment. 

Seriously though, I checked my Magic Eight Ball and it said, "*Signs point to yes*".

PM sent.


----------



## filly

j6ppc said:


> The inaugural shore herf will be held on Saturday August 4th.
> 4 pm until.... PM me for address info. I'll provide some kind of eats. Open to SOCAL gang, S.H.I.T. etc.
> Not open to everyone as it is @ our house.
> So far attending....
> IHT
> PNOON
> Myself
> fskerbiAtch


Dammnit to hell! This is the weekend that Bill's Boss' bbq. :sb:sb:sb

Guess I won't be there...Is this the only time Greg is available?

Jenny


----------



## j6ppc

filly said:


> Dammnit to hell! This is the weekend that Bill's Boss' bbq. :sb:sb:sb
> 
> Guess I won't be there...Is this the only time Greg is available?
> 
> Jenny


I think Greg will be in Los Alamitos for all of the subsequent week.


----------



## Bigwaved

j6ppc said:


> Soooosan say you'll attend!


:r Give 'em $26 for next year's auction. He will come.


----------



## Deem

SDmate said:


> only if you bring 98 Especials for everone...:ss


Forget the '98's Larry, bring the '96's :tu

Jon, it's on my calendar and I'il try my darndest to make it.......at least the 1st few hours.....:hn that's the tight noose around my neck


----------



## gabebdog1

will there be some of that dry meat?:dr


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> :r Give 'em $26 for next year's auction. He will come.


Next year I am gonna get to $40! :tg


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> Next year I am gonna get to $40! :tg


Wait a minute now...you are forgetting kiddo No. 3 is on the way!


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> Wait a minute now...you are forgetting kiddo No. 3 is on the way!


I am already broke, it can't get any worse. :r


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> I am already broke, it can't get any worse. :r


You had better find yourself a pimp...


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> You had better find yourself a pimp...


Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Pick me! Pick me!


You had better dress up for him at the Shore.


----------



## BP22

pnoon said:


> Pick me! Pick me!


Not sure if I should laugh or cry... :hn

:r


----------



## pnoon

BP22 said:


> Not sure if I should laugh or cry... :hn


That's easy.

Cry!


----------



## j6ppc

gabebdog1 said:


> will there be some of that dry meat?:dr


Yep


----------



## IHT

i'll make it.

thanks for putting this together, jon.
ya'll better not bitch about the pipe smoke. p



filly said:


> Dammnit to hell! This is the weekend that Bill's Boss' bbq. :sb:sb:sb
> 
> Guess I won't be there...Is this the only time Greg is available?
> 
> Jenny


jen,

i'll be around from the night of the 1st until the night of the 12th.

i don't know if the "buddha bar" or "robs deck" has any happenings during the week or not, and if i can find 'em... i'm only familiar with Mo's couch, pokers patio, and zipcodes backyard. if there's a place we can meet to hang out, that's cool as well - as long as my work doesn't interfere.

coppertop is on this trip as well, and i mentioned it to him.


----------



## pnoon

IHT said:


> i'll make it.
> 
> thanks for putting this together, jon.
> ya'll better not bitch about the pipe smoke. p


you better not bitch about the


----------



## j6ppc

IHT said:


> i'll make it.
> 
> thanks for putting this together, jon.
> ya'll better not bitch about the pipe smoke. p coppertop is on this trip as well, and i mentioned it to him.


My pleasure Greg. So I take it coppertop will be attending too?
I like pipe smoke just fine.


----------



## IHT

j6ppc said:


> My pleasure Greg. So I take it coppertop will be attending too?


i don't know, you'd have to ask him. i sent him a PM with a link to the topic, and told him about it.


----------



## pnoon

IHT said:


> i don't know, you'd have to ask him. i sent him a PM with a link to the topic, and told him about it.


If Mike is travelling with you, he'd better drag his sorry ass to the herf.


----------



## croatan

I just want to mention that y'all suck.

Have fun


----------



## j6ppc

pnoon said:


> If Mike is travelling with you, he'd better drag his sorry ass to the herf.


PM sent.

On an unrelated note ya'll might want to BYO folding chairs if you are local I suspect we will be short on seating.


----------



## j6ppc

croatan said:


> I just want to mention that y'all suck.
> 
> Have fun


Not my fault you failed to book your SoCal flights properly James....

:bn


----------



## IHT

chairs? humbug, even with a bad back, i don't plan on sitting too much. i'm too big of a "social butterfly" to be confined to a fold out nylon chair with "Dale #3 - God needed a driver!" on the back... :tu


----------



## The Professor

j6ppc said:


> Not my fault you failed to book your SoCal flights properly James....
> 
> :bn


:r :r

you know ... I need to pick my next research topic more carefully. are there any Puerto Ricans engaged in political activities in California??? If so, maybe I can get a grant to come out. 

sadly, I'll miss this. have a great time Greg, Jon, and the rest of you stinkin' Kalifornicators!!!!!


----------



## SDmate

IHT said:


> i don't know, you'd have to ask him. i sent him a PM with a link to the topic, and told him about it.


yer his boss 
tell em if he doesn't show up he's cleanin' the lavs for a month..


----------



## j6ppc

The Professor said:


> :r :r
> 
> you know ... I need to pick my next research topic more carefully. are there any Puerto Ricans engaged in political activities in California??? If so, maybe I can get a grant to come out.
> 
> sadly, I'll miss this. have a great time Greg, Jon, and the rest of you stinkin' Kalifornicators!!!!!


Darrel there's no reason you can't contrast/compare chicano activism in SoCal to its Puerto Rican counterpart in NY right??


----------



## SDmate

j6ppc said:


> Darrel there's no reason you can't contrast/compare chicano activism in SoCal to its Puerto Rican counterpart in NY right??


yeah I'm sure the PPP would be more than happy to take ya for a little tour of east LA..


----------



## The Professor

j6ppc said:


> Darrel there's no reason you can't contrast/compare chicano activism in SoCal to its Puerto Rican counterpart in NY right??


That's a very good point....


----------



## coppertop

SDmate said:


> yer his boss
> tell em if he doesn't show up he's cleanin' the lavs for a month..


let me guess, with my tongue. I'll be there, I wasn't sure if my girlfriend was going to be there; however, it seems like that won't be the case.

filly, I think it would be great to get together with you and Bill one night; plus I've got one of your favorite cigars with your name on it. I've got absolutely nothing going on the whole trip and would love to spend as much time hanging out with you, Bill and the whole So-Cal crew.

I'll see everybody there; Mo I'm going to try and find a special cigar for you, problem is you have so damn many. But I'll dig through what I have and see what I can find. Can't wait to see you all, thanks for the invite Jon.


----------



## pnoon

coppertop said:


> let me guess, with my tongue. I'll be there, I wasn't sure if my girlfriend was going to be there; however, it seems like that won't be the case.
> 
> filly, I think it would be great to get together with you and Bill one night; plus I've got one of your favorite cigars with your name on it. I've got absolutely nothing going on the whole trip and would love to spend as much time hanging out with you, Bill and the whole So-Cal crew.
> 
> I'll see everybody there; Mo I'm going to try and find a special cigar for you, problem is you have so damn many. But I'll dig through what I have and see what I can find. Can't wait to see you all, thanks for the invite Jon.


Glad you're going to join us, Mike. :tu


----------



## SDmate

coppertop said:


> let me guess, with my tongue. I'll be there, I wasn't sure if my girlfriend was going to be there; however, it seems like that won't be the case.
> 
> filly, I think it would be great to get together with you and Bill one night; plus I've got one of your favorite cigars with your name on it. I've got absolutely nothing going on the whole trip and would love to spend as much time hanging out with you, Bill and the whole So-Cal crew.
> 
> I'll see everybody there; Mo I'm going to try and find a special cigar for you, problem is you have so damn many. But I'll dig through what I have and see what I can find. Can't wait to see you all, thanks for the invite Jon.



great to hear mate!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

I'll have my secretary check my calendar.  :ss


----------



## zemekone

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I'll have my secretary check my calendar.  :ss


the funny thing it i just got a visual of GOATLOCKER yelling at some E1 asking if his calendar is open on the 4th...


----------



## IHT

he'd have to sit through a bunch of boring sexual harrassment training, then some DOD online training for network security, print off the damn paper and show it to his boss that he doesn't yell at the female E-1, only suggested that she bring it promptly...


----------



## gabebdog1

j6ppc said:


> Yep


sweet:tu I guess im going


----------



## j6ppc

gabebdog1 said:


> sweet:tu I guess im going


Excellent!


----------



## galaga

zemekone said:


> the funny thing it i just got a visual of GOATLOCKER yelling at some E1 asking if his calendar is open on the 4th...


Linda's an O-9 Gerry. Sorry I can't make it fellas, moving the eldest back to school week-end. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

galaga said:


> Linda's an O-9 Gerry.


That's Linda to you, "Yes Ma'am" to me!


----------



## IHT

make sure you salute without using your hands. :tu


----------



## gabebdog1

hey is this here yet so I can say im gonna go then flake :chk















J/K I just wanted to use the dancing chicken


----------



## BigVito

shore herf sounds fun


----------



## IHT

can't wait. got my plane tickets/hotel reservations/car rental... 
woot.
:chk


----------



## Bigwaved

gabebdog1 said:


> hey is this here yet so I can say im gonna go then flake :chk
> 
> J/K I just wanted to use the dancing chicken


You need a dancing Keno runner one...


----------



## BP22

IHT said:


> can't wait. got my plane tickets/hotel reservations/car rental...
> woot.
> :chk


Sweet! :tu


----------



## j6ppc

I'm looking forward to it. 
See y'all sometime Saturday afternoon.


----------



## j6ppc

Anytime after noon is OK although you might have prep [email protected] duties...


----------



## pnoon

j6ppc said:


> Anytime after noon is OK although you might have prep [email protected] duties...


Does that mean I have to arrive first?


----------



## IHT

i'll try to be there as soon as possible - work shouldn't be an issue, but i've been wrong before.


----------



## j6ppc

pnoon said:


> Does that mean I have to arrive first?


Only if you want to Peter.


IHT said:


> i'll try to be there as soon as possible - work shouldn't be an issue, but i've been wrong before.


Looking forward to meeting you & Mike Greg.


----------



## sekoudog

Wow, no offense to you J, but I call BS on some of you.


----------



## j6ppc

sekoudog said:


> Wow, no offense to you J, but I call BS on some of you.


Huh?


----------



## sekoudog

j6ppc said:


> Huh?


Sorry


----------



## j6ppc

sekoudog said:


> Like I said no offense J. This little message has a limited audience.


No worries - nice to have met ya @ SoCal, perhaps we can hook up again sometime?


----------



## zemekone

j6ppc said:


> Anytime after noon is OK although you might have prep [email protected] duties...


jon, like i told rob at the deck... "YES, I know how to chop onions..." "put me in coach im ready!"


----------



## BP22

What's everyones ETA looking like???


----------



## pnoon

BP22 said:


> What's everyones ETA looking like???


3:30-4:00pm for the SD crew.


----------



## gabebdog1

he said after 12 so ill be there at 1201


----------



## j6ppc

I'm looking forward to this.

Couple things- 
If you are local and have a chair it might be a good idea to bring it.
Please don't park in the driveway unless both of our (yellow, red) trucks are in it. Feel free to use the driveway and also to park *across* our driveway if our trucks are in it.

If anyone does not have directions / phone #s please PM me.

See y'all on Saturday.


----------



## pnoon

j6ppc said:


> I'm looking forward to this.
> 
> Couple things-
> If you are local and have a chair it might be a good idea to bring it.
> Please don't park in the driveway unless both of our (yellow, red) trucks are in it. Feel free to use the driveway and also to park *across* our driveway if our trucks are in it.
> 
> If anyone does not have directions / phone #s please PM me.
> 
> See y'all on Saturday.


:c Yer givin' away my reserved spot?


----------



## j6ppc

pnoon said:


> :c Yer givin' away my reserved spot?


Slacking on your backup duties has consequences! 

I just want to make sure no one blocks [email protected] from her spot since that would not bode well for my herf privileges.


----------



## pnoon

j6ppc said:


> Slacking on your backup duties has consequences!
> 
> I just want to make sure no one blocks [email protected] from her spot since that would not bode well for my herf privileges.


Understood. Just joking.


----------



## Bigwaved

Damn it! I need that tranporter thing in Star trek...:c


----------



## havana_lover

Bigwaved said:


> Damn it! I need that tranporter thing in Star trek...:c


Beaming you up right now.. o


----------



## j6ppc

pnoon said:


> Understood. Just joking.


I did notice the smiley Peter .
At least you did not use that fsking chicken 'cos the chicken is.... well serious stuff. :mn


----------



## Bigwaved

j6ppc said:


> I did notice the smiley Peter .
> At least you did not use that fsking chicken 'cos the chicken is.... well serious stuff. :mn


See what happens when a chicken gets nuggets?


----------



## IHT

ETA = hopefully no later than 4pm. it all depends on how late i have to work... and that all depends on some high ranking officers and how much they like to hear themselves talk.


----------



## j6ppc

IHT said:


> ETA = hopefully no later than 4pm. it all depends on how late i have to work... and that all depends on some high ranking officers and how much they like to hear themselves talk.


See you *next* Saturday then Greg. :r:r

Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Deem

See you early afternoon.
Just make sure your great food :tu will appear during that period....I missed out last time.

good times tomorrow!


----------



## pnoon

Deem said:


> See you early afternoon.
> Just make sure your great food :tu will appear during that period....I missed out last time.
> 
> good times tomorrow!


Let's see if we can fit ya in that suitcase.


----------



## BigVito

is there a shore herf planned for next year?


----------



## Bigwaved

BigVito said:


> is there a shore herf planned for next year?


Me thinks it may turn into a regular & frequent event.


----------



## BigVito

Bigwaved said:


> Me thinks it may turn into a regular & frequent event.


If it does and I get an invite I could plan for it ahead of time. If I don't get the invite I can send a care package :tu


----------



## BP22

BigVito said:


> If it does and I get an invite I could plan for it ahead of time. If I don't get the invite I can send a care package :tu


Just say you know Dave...that worked for me.


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> Just say you know Dave...that worked for me.


It isn't me, it is that you play Soosahn.


----------



## BigVito

BP22 said:


> Just say you know Dave...that worked for me.


:r I'll give it try next time, thanks


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> It isn't me, it is that you play Soosahn.


I know...the life of the party! :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> I know...the life of the party! :tu


I was thinkin' more along the lines of cabana girl or something...:r


----------



## BP22

BigVito said:


> :r I'll give it try next time, thanks


I'm here to help. :ss


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> I was thinkin' more along the lines of cabana girl or something...:r


And I thought it was because I was bringing some Ron Zacapa Centenario...


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> And I thought it was because I was bringing some Ron Zacapa Centenario...


What? I thought you were sending that to Stumptown!!


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> What? I thought you were sending that to Stumptown!!


The post office has these rules about shipping "opened containers"...total sticklers...who knew???


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> The post office has these rules about shipping "opened containers"...total sticklers...who knew???


I guess you had better get a sealed one to address that then.


----------



## j6ppc

Deem said:


> See you early afternoon.
> Just make sure your great food :tu will appear during that period....I missed out last time.
> 
> good times tomorrow!


I'll look forward to seeing you tomorrow Deem- there will be plenty of food.



BigVito said:


> is there a shore herf planned for next year?


See my response to Dave below


Bigwaved said:


> Me thinks it may turn into a regular & frequent event.


That is correct Dave - probably once a quarter or so, certainly also pre pre pre socal as well.


BigVito said:


> If it does and I get an invite I could plan for it ahead of time. If I don't get the invite I can send a care package :tu


You would certainly be welcome. Stay tuned; I'll try to start a thread at least a month ahead of time.



Bigwaved said:


> I guess you had better get a sealed one to address that then.


And bring it with you tomorrow Brandon!


----------



## BP22

j6ppc said:


> And bring it with you tomorrow Brandon!


My good looks and charm go everywhere with me, don't worry.


----------



## BigVito

j6ppc said:


> I'll look forward to seeing you tomorrow Deem- there will be plenty of food.
> 
> See my response to Dave below
> 
> That is correct Dave - probably once a quarter or so, certainly also pre pre pre socal as well.
> 
> You would certainly be welcome. Stay tuned; I'll try to start a thread at least a month ahead of time.
> 
> And bring it with you tomorrow Brandon!


Great news Jon. I would love a reason to get away from WI when the weather turns nasty. I will definitely keep my eyes open. Thank you


----------



## Bigwaved

j6ppc said:


> That is correct Dave - probably once a quarter or so, certainly also pre pre pre socal as well.


Yeah baby!


----------



## pnoon

BigVito said:


> Great news Jon. I would love a reason to get away from WI when the weather turns nasty. I will definitely keep my eyes open. Thank you


Hell, Perry. We also have a SHIT herf in San Diego every week and often rearrange the schedule to accomodate guest SHITters. So pick a date and get yer a$$ to SoCal.


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> Hell, Perry. We also have a SHIT herf in San Diego every week and often rearrange the schedule to accomodate guest SHITters. So pick a date and get yer a$$ to SoCal.


Peter I wish I had vacation left. I would love to SHIT herf. Maybe in February Then I could blow my tax return SHITter style :ss


----------



## pnoon

BigVito said:


> Peter I wish I had vacation left. I would love to SHIT herf. Maybe in February Then I could blow my tax return SHITter style :ss


You got yourself a deal. :tu


----------



## j6ppc

pnoon said:


> You got yourself a deal. :tu


:tpd:
Double header baby!


----------



## IHT

i've already called zemekone and j6ppc to let them know that my "ETA" will for sure be later than 4pm now. exactly how late remains to be seen.
our seminar portion of this exercise starts tomorrow with a ton of workshops. one of our LTC's asked me this morning if we could record a specific workshop - it happens to be the LAST one of the day. 
the soonest it will be over is 4pm. my guess is it'll end around 6pm, if not later.

this is what i meant by "depends on my job".


----------



## EvanS

nice...I see this must have been specifically planned to make sure I was in Oregon or Washington at the same time.:tg

Have fun all...sorry I can't be there to balance IHT's VA/Per smoke-stank with some nice Burley aroma


----------



## j6ppc

Update-
Feel free to use the driveway, I one of the trucks on the street.
Off to fire up the barbie.


----------



## zemekone

j6ppc said:


> Update-
> Feel free to use the driveway, I one of the trucks on the street.
> Off to fire up the barbie.


NO DONT USE THE DRIVEWAY THATS MY SPOT!

:r


----------



## j6ppc

zemekone said:


> NO DONT USE THE DRIVEWAY THATS MY SPOT!
> 
> :r


Actually thats Peters spot take it and well.....

:bn :r


----------



## zemekone

j6ppc said:


> Actually thats Peters spot take it and well.....
> 
> :bn :r


peters is easy ill just give him a davidoff or something... he a sucker for those stupid sticks...


----------



## pnoon

j6ppc said:


> Actually thats Peters spot take it and well.....
> 
> :bn :r


:tpd:


zemekone said:


> peters is easy ill just give him a davidoff or something... he a sucker for those stupid sticks...


:tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> You got yourself a deal. :tu


:tu Good deal it is :chk


----------



## BigVito

zemekone said:


> peters is easy ill just give him a davidoff or something... he a sucker for those stupid sticks...


:r


----------



## j6ppc

Thanks all for attending- Good times good smokes


----------



## pnoon

j6ppc said:


> Thanks all for attending- Good times good smokes


I'm surprised your sober enough to see the computer. 

Thanks, Jon, for your hospitality. Thanks to Carrie, too. I'll try and post pics tomorrow but it will most likely be Monday.


----------



## j6ppc

pnoon said:


> I'm surprised your sober enough to see the computer.
> 
> Thanks, Jon, for your hospitality. Thanks to Carrie, too. I'll try and post pics tomorrow but it will most likely be Monday.


Yeah sober enuf... nite alll


----------



## coppertop

Had a great time; thanks again to Jon and Carries for their hospitality. Great to see everyone again and some of you for the first time; look forward to seeing some of you in S.D. on Wednesday. Night!


----------



## snkbyt

bring on the pics............:ss


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> bring on the pics............:ss


:tpd:


----------



## pnoon

snkbyt said:


> bring on the pics............:ss





BigVito said:


> :tpd:


I was the only one who took pics.
They will be posted tonight.


----------



## BigVito

tonight East or tonight West?


----------



## pnoon

BigVito said:


> tonight East or tonight West?


West.
That's where I be.


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> West.
> That's where I be.


the wait is killing me. :r


----------



## pnoon

BigVito said:


> the wait is killing me. :r


:tg

Go smoke a cigar.


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> :tg
> 
> Go smoke a cigar.


to last me till night It has to be a pretty big one


----------



## j6ppc

Well it was a damn good evening IMHO.
Thanks again to all who attended.
Thanks especially to Mo for the chicken & rice.
Brandon that 23 goes down mighty easy .


We have 1/3 bottle zaya 23, 1.5 bottles port left.
The rest umm.... got emptied. I think peter got pics of the bottlescape.


It was great to meet Greg and Mike as well.

Stay tuned for the next iteration of the shore herf I'm thinking October but will post a thread once we decide.


----------



## j6ppc

BigVito said:


> to last me till night It has to be a pretty big one


Size matters?


----------



## pnoon

j6ppc said:


> Well it was a damn good evening IMHO.
> Thanks again to all who attended.
> Thanks especially to Mo for the chicken & rice.
> Brandon that 23 goes down mighty easy .
> 
> We have 1/3 bottle zaya 23, 1.5 bottles port left.
> The rest umm.... got emptied. I think peter got pics of the bottlescape.
> 
> It was great to meet Greg and Mike as well.
> 
> Stay tuned for the next iteration of the shore herf I'm thinking October but will post a thread once we decide.


Jon - you have your rums confused. The one we had was Ron Zacapa 23 yr old. We talked a lot about Zaya, too.


----------



## BigVito

j6ppc said:


> Size matters?


 to some yes.


----------



## j6ppc

pnoon said:


> Jon - you have your rums confused. The one we had was Ron Zacapa 23 yr old. We talked a lot about Zaya, too.


Prolly still confused *by* the rum. Good point Peter.


----------



## BP22

HaHa...that *Zacapa* will sneak up on you. 

Thank you Carrie and Jon for your hospitality and it was great seeing the rest of the "crew".


----------



## SDmate

j6ppc said:


> Prolly still confused *by* the rum. Good point Peter.


wonder how Gabe's feelin today...:al:al


----------



## SDmate

great herf Jon, you & yer better half put on a great evening of food, alcohol, cigars & fine music :tu
hey never listened to Russian techno before, made me wanna get up &:chk:r:hn

never a dull moment with INTOP at the herf..see guys at the S.H.I.T herf
to all that attended ,thank you for making it such a great night


----------



## SDmate

....:ss


----------



## BigVito

is it night on the left coast yet?


----------



## Havanaaddict

Thanks Jon:tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Glad you guys had a great time. Russian Techno music Umm errr so glad you didn't bring that out when I was there!!!


----------



## IHT

i had a great time. the generous members of CS can not be outdone.

only wish we could've gotten there sooner.


----------



## zemekone

is long as you were there bro...

great time, thank you jon and carrie...

thank you mo for bringing the food...

thank you S.H.I.T herfers for coming out its always a pleasure...

thank you brandon for coming...

thank you havannaaddict for coming...

thank you cigarflip for coming...

thank you deem for coming...

thank you gabebdog1 for coming...

thank you ZEMEKONE for coming... yeah im a attention whore i couldnt leave my self out...


----------



## pnoon

BigVito said:


> is it night on the left coast yet?


Yes it is.
What about it?


----------



## cigarflip

Sorry I missed this one! Oops wait a minute I was there for an hour. 


Great to see Coppertop and IHT again. 

Thanks Jon and Carrie. Had a wonderful time.

Great to see the SD crew again. 

To the locals (Mo,Gabe,Gerry,Havanaddict):fu

Had a wonderful time ! Thanks all!


----------



## pnoon

As promised

Gabe (gabebdog1) and Brandon (BP22)










Mo (MoTheMan)










Gerry (zemekone) and Greg (IHT)


----------



## pnoon

Our host, Jon (j6ppc)










Mike (coppertop) and Steve (SDmate)










Deem, Jon, Greg, Mo, Steve (his better side ) and Mike


----------



## LasciviousXXX

pnoon said:


> As promised
> 
> Gabe (gabebdog1) and Brandon (BP22)


Couple of great guys right there!!!



Pnoon said:


> Mo (MoTheMan)


The Dark Lord himself!



pnoon said:


> Gerry (zemekone) and Greg (IHT)


Couple of SEXAY MF'er if I do say so myself 

Great pics as usual Peter. Looks like a friggin' blast!


----------



## pnoon

The carnage (part 1)










The carnage (part 2)










Jon (j6ppc) Gerry (zemekone) and Greg (IHT)


----------



## pnoon

Carrie (the hostess with the mostess) Eric (GOAT LOCKER) and Gabe (gabebdog1)










Mike (coppertop) and Carrie










Mo & Steve


----------



## pnoon

Gerry and Greg


----------



## icehog3

[/QUOTE]

Gerry shaved his head for two reasons:

1. A wonderful gesture for the kids.

2. To look more like Greg.

Great pics, looks like you hosted a great herf Jon! Glad you all had fun! :ss


----------



## IHT

digi cameras are awesome. they save the moment forever, as does my hobby, plaster casting... 

u


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


>


Looking at this picture, I can't help but think "This is Gerry doing his Dustin imitation."

Either that or Greg is 6'8" :r


----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> Looking at this picture, I can't help but think "This is Gerry doing his Dustin imitation."
> 
> Either that or Greg is 6'8" :r


whatever! isnt Greg 6'8"?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

IHT said:


> digi cameras are awesome. they save the moment forever, as does my hobby, plaster casting...
> 
> u


You've got that right bro u

LOL


----------



## snkbyt

great pics.................thanks :ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Couldn't wait for my satellite connection to get back on so opened the pics on dial up.............yes it was slllllooooooooooooooooooooowwwwww.

Worth seeing - thanks Petey wetey for those. I see my little friend the dog/rat there on Mo's knee!!
I thought one of those shitters would have bought a bottle of the green stuff!!


----------



## 68TriShield

Great pics,why doe's Mo look hung over?


----------



## RPB67

Great pictures.

Looks like you guys had some great weather as well.


----------



## BigVito

thanks for the pics, looks like a great time. But no Peter pics :tg


----------



## j6ppc

Thanks for posting the pics Peter


----------



## pnoon

BigVito said:


> thanks for the pics, looks like a great time. But no Peter pics :tg


Somebody had to be behind the camera.


----------



## The Mum

very nice.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Looks like fun! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## stashu

Thanks for posting those.

I love herf pictures!


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> Somebody had to be behind the camera.


:r couldn't that be SDmate?


----------



## hollywood

Great pics Peter. Looks like a great time was had by all!! Kudos to Jon and Carrie; the hosts with the most!!:tu:tu


----------



## chibnkr

Looks like a blast! I'll catch you all next time...


----------



## pnoon

chibnkr said:


> Looks like a blast! I'll catch you all next time...


promises promises


----------



## j6ppc

pnoon said:


> promises promises


What he does not know is he'll be driving the 'q 
Chicago style in the shore baby!


----------



## BigVito

shore herf in Feb or March


----------



## BP22

BigVito said:


> shore herf in Feb or March


Yeah now! :ss


----------



## BigVito

BP22 said:


> Yeah now! :ss


or Feb or Mar:ss


----------



## BP22

BigVito said:


> or Feb or Mar:ss


:r I've blocked the entire months of Feb and March off to make sure I am free. :tu


----------



## BigVito

BP22 said:


> :r I've blocked the entire months of Feb and March off to make sure I am free. :tu


If I take my truck, I'll block off the shore. :r


----------



## BP22

BigVito said:


> If I take my truck, I'll block off the shore. :r


And I'll bring the wife's Excursion and it will be a "Block Party"!


----------



## BigVito

BP22 said:


> And I'll bring the wife's Excursion and it will be a "Block Party"!


:r Thai it would be.


----------

